#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  Hidayatussaligeen Mosque Pattaya

## dirtydog

Hidayatussaligeen Mosque is in Pattaya on Sukhumvit Road and has just been rebuilt, actually all the Mosques in Pattaya are being redone out at the moment so they must have got some dosh in.

----------

